# What color are these Mini Lop babies??



## CCWelch (Oct 4, 2011)

These are from a friends litter and we are not sure what color they are for sure, I am leaning toward Blue Frosted Pearl. They are Mini Lops, Dad is a Chestnut Agouti and Mom is broken Black.


----------



## lelanatty (Oct 5, 2011)

Those babies look like they are only two or three weeks old. Give them some more time. Once they are about 5-6 weeks the color should be obvious.
I think blue frosted pearl is a pretty wild guess considering the parents' colors.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 5, 2011)

Some more time and a little closer with the camera.


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Oct 14, 2011)

I saw that exact silver ticking on a rescue litter I had and it turned out to be Siamese sables. They were Mini Rex mixes, or so I best guessed.


----------



## CCWelch (Oct 15, 2011)

I should have my friend get some pictures now that they are a little older


----------



## Shayhara (Oct 17, 2011)

hello! the babies are mine, Thanks for posting the first pictures for me CCWelsh!
Here are some pictures I took today of these mini lop kits. They where born on September 23rd. The Dad is agouti and the mom is Black. 
Four are black, Two are this blueish color and one is a very dark agouti. Is there a special term for it? 

The blueish ones-

























The agouti one-









the parents
Mom-Eva and the babies





Dad - Alex


----------



## Brittany85 (Oct 18, 2011)

The brownish black baby in the first picture appears to be. Seal. The agouti baby appears to be Steel, it is a dark Chestnut colour.
Are the babies Fuzzy Lop? They appear to be long haired.


----------



## SunnyCait (Oct 18, 2011)

If only I still lived in Iowa you'd be a bunny short. The baby in the sixth picture just about made me pee from adorable-ness. 

As for colors.. I am no help. Does "pretty" cover it??


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Oct 18, 2011)

You seem to have a couple of fuzzy Lop babies. The dark agouti one looks like a Gold-Tipped Steel to me, a very beautiful color! I still think that your two "unknowns" will turn out to be Siamese Sables just from past experience. But I know that the shaded and the agouti gene don't work well together. Do you know what is in the parents' background by chance?


----------



## Shayhara (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't have the fathers pedigree, just know the names of his parents, and that I think one was fawn. 
The mother came with a pedigree but the people I got her from where her fourth home, so they had never seen her parents, She has blues, blacks, broken blues, broken blacks and even an agouti, but it says breed: Mini Lop?? I thought they looked a bit fuzzy too, but maybe its because it is so cold outside and windy? I just moved them into the garage/barn today.


----------



## Brittany85 (Oct 18, 2011)

They don't look like full fuzyy lops. They don't have the wooly look to their fur. Perhaps the father had some Fuzzy Lop in his background?


----------



## Shayhara (Oct 18, 2011)

I have had a litter by the same buck before with no longer haired ones popping up. The person I got him from CC also had a litter with him and no long haired ones. I looked them over good today, two do seem a bit more poofy then the others, but I don't think any of them will actually have the longer hair.


----------



## Brittany85 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have seen before one baby being poofier than the others. I think it means they have some sort of long haired rabbit in their 'family tree' and it just popped up in their genetics. I have had Hollands outside in the cold and never seen them get poofy because of it


----------



## CCWelch (Oct 19, 2011)

The longer fur can skip generations, if there is any longer furred in the background it could be either side or both. Alex has fathered a few litters and this is the first with longer fur and his first with Eva so I am leaning towards Eva being the carrier.


----------



## Shayhara (Oct 19, 2011)

*CCWelch wrote: *


> The longer fur can skip generations, if there is any longer furred in the background it could be either side or both. Alex has fathered a few litters and this is the first with longer fur and his first with Eva so I am leaning towards Eva being the carrier.


Thats what I am thinking too. They sure are cute little things, I am excited to see what they look like as they grow.


----------



## mistyjr (Nov 9, 2011)

You got an black, an seal but the first picture looks blue and got an black chinchilla..


----------



## CCWelch (Nov 9, 2011)

Misty, I was thinking the first is blue but then I caught the red in the eye which led me to sable.


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Nov 10, 2011)

Do we have any updated pics of these babies?


----------



## Shayhara (Nov 10, 2011)

Forgot all about adding updated pictures. We are now pretty sure they are Siamese Sables. I kept Apachee and sold Alaska. The brown one turned out to look like a gold tipped steel. He is also sold. The only one I have left is Apachee. 
Here are some pictures of them two weeks ago.
*
The black bucks*




*The black does*




*The siamese sable bucks*








*The Gold tipped steel buck*


----------



## mistyjr (Nov 10, 2011)

ahh, yup! Siamses sable sounds right, i forgot about that.. I had one with the red tip eyes.... Ahhh! :whistling:thud:


----------

